# Salt water therapy - 15 mar = shur ketch



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Salt Water Therapy at its best. Something about being out on the Big Blue that brings you alive. Gathered up 3 of the "A" Team for a day on the SHUR KETCH of catching bait and our limit of Trigger. The water was so blue and flat and the temps and sky beautiful that we headed for the Edge and some Mingo after our inshore fun. The bite was on and boxed our 30 Mingo, plus others. GREAT DAY ON THE GoM!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

SUM MORFE PICS....:thumbup:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Last of the pics: :notworthy:


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

That's a nice box of sandwiches!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Once again you guys kick butt!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty all the way around.
thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice Mingossssssss!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

WTF!!!!!! I don't believe my phone rang!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...you even managed to catch two calves. Those are great on the grill.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

awesome job. I have always enjoyed your reports and pics.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Flat Water and fish ?*

That has to be a fluke to have nice water and fish. Great job out there. I will be using a spinner on my next trip. I just didn't see any conventional reels anywhere on that boat.........


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Skipper, Ed said you wouldn't want to take the day off for just bait fishing and a Trigger, going to the Edge was just a second thought...:no::001_huh::blink:


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

John is right Skip.....we had just planned to go try for some cigs and maybe catch our one trigger somewhere close figuring we couldn't trust the weather and sea reports as usual. As the morning started warming up and we couldn't believe the sea state, we decided to head on out. Wish I had called you, but didn't think you would want to waste a day of work for some cigs which we weren't sure we could find and really didn't. My mistake.....won't happen again!


----------

